# Records at Taiwan open '09



## aegius1r (Aug 23, 2009)

4x4 WR
Han-Cyun Chen average 43.43
results : 43.31 (49.88) 43.55 43.44 (40.46)

Fewest moves AsR (Well, the same as the current AsR)
Lin-Tse Kan & Yi-Sa Chen 37moves 

Blindfold NR
Lin-Tse Kan 46.22

I'm happy 

5x5 AsR (How come I've forgot it  )
Hsuan Chang single 1:11.77 , average 1:17.64
results : (1:23.15) 1:18.65 (1:11.77) 1:13.80 1:20.47
(He's really unsatisfied about this..)


----------



## Kian (Aug 23, 2009)

forty THREE?!?!?! This is getting absurd. Congrats to Han-Cyun Chen!

And congrats on the AsR and NR, too!


----------



## oyyq99999 (Aug 23, 2009)

Haixu Zhang will die.....


----------



## r_517 (Aug 23, 2009)

you posted the news quicker than me

Haixu Zhang must be the shortest WR holder

Ville and Alex have to work harder

Cong to all!


----------



## Carrot (Aug 23, 2009)

w00t!?!? That's like 7 WR's in... 8 days!??


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 23, 2009)

VIDEOS! I WAN VIDEOS! especially of the 4x4 avg WR


----------



## aegius1r (Aug 23, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> VIDEOS! I WAN VIDEOS! especially of the 4x4 avg WR



Uh, we've got the videos(all of 4x4 5 solves & BLD single),
but we can't upload it now...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 23, 2009)

Yay Taiwan! I knew he was going to get a 4x4 WR average!  And awesome BLD record too!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe I shall have wrong about this, but 43.43 will be very hard to break in the nearest future...it will stand at least this year.
Let´s see if I guesss right or not:fp

Many congrats to the superb WR! 


/ Mr No Parity


----------



## mazei (Aug 23, 2009)

And I was just talking about focusing on 4x4 to try and get close to the WR. Maybe I should stop wanting to break records. People start breaking them for me.

Another case is with the AsR for Multi-BLD. I was just thinking of breaking it and BAM. WR is the AsR.


----------



## syuhei222 (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW!

Though I should have concentration like him.
Only an official record should be estimated. He is Great.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> Maybe I shall have wrong about this, but 43.43 will be very hard to break in the nearest future...it will stand at least this year.
> Let´s see if I guesss right or not:fp
> 
> Many congrats to the superb WR!
> ...


^
|
|
|
|
That guy can probably break it...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 23, 2009)

Big cube records are just getting crazy.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 23, 2009)

Infact just watch the 5x5x5 WR it has fallen by almost 10 seconds in the last 8 months


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 23, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Infact just watch the 5x5x5 WR it has fallen by almost 10 seconds in the last 8 months


thank v-cubes for that.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 23, 2009)

What about the 4x4x4 WR being broken like this


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> What about the 4x4x4 WR being broken like this



Thanks to the growing popularity of QJ cubes?

EDIT: I have a feeling that someone will get a sub-40 average in the future...


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > What about the 4x4x4 WR being broken like this
> ...



Well I know Han-Cyun Chen used an ES for his 45s avg, but I think he may have switched over to the mini QJ now.

anyway, congrats to Han-Cyun Chen! I knew he would take it back, he looked so disappointed during his last WR that I knew he had something better in store.

and congrats to you too, Lin-Tse. You have been quiet for a while, its good to see you still breaking records!


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow! Now I'm only 1/2 as fast as WR.
Rob, you just need to be as fast on real cubes as on hi-games.net.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I'm getting there  I think I might buy a mini QJ in the future and see if my times improve even more.

In order to get a sub-40 average I think these are the ideal splits:

8-16-15

(But I haven't taken parities into consideration)

EDIT: And congratulations Han-Cyun-Chen! (How could I forget? )


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 23, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> In order to get a sub-40 average I think these are the ideal splits:
> 
> 8-16-15
> 
> *(But I haven't taken parities into consideration)*



To do so simply add half your PLL parity alg execution plus half your OLL parity alg execution to your theoretical average.

If you solve double parity on purpose, this changes of course, but if you apply up to two parity algs to fix parity then the above method works as a mathematical expected value of your average time.

Chris


----------



## hdskull (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats to all!

Where do you buy mini QJs?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 24, 2009)

hdskull said:


> Congrats to all!
> 
> Where do you buy mini QJs?


http://www.cube4you.com/502_New-little-60mm-4x4x4-Cube.html


----------



## hdskull (Aug 24, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> http://www.cube4you.com/502_New-little-60mm-4x4x4-Cube.html



Thanks, sorry I haven't been active for awhile now, haha.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 24, 2009)

Here are the videos of Han-Cyun Chen's solves of his 43.43 second WR 4x4 average:
Solve 1 (43.31): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvSfwsmD63Q
Solve 2 (49.88): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kocXq1nK_iA
Solve 3 (43.55): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQeC5s1m-aI
Solve 4 (43.44): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMSUyuRHWN4
Solve 5 (40.46): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPEw3jOh0TU (WR average reaction is awsome )


----------

